# OpenAI: KI-Bots schlagen Semi-Pro-Spieler nach 180 Jahren Training



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *OpenAI: KI-Bots schlagen Semi-Pro-Spieler nach 180 Jahren Training*

						Im Duell mit einem professionellen Dota 2-Spieler hatte die künstliche Intelligenz von OpenAI im vergangenen Jahr bereits Erfolg gehabt. Nun siegten die Bots auch im 5-gegen-5-Modus gegen die besten Amateure und Semi-Pros des MOBA.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *OpenAI: KI-Bots schlagen Semi-Pro-Spieler nach 180 Jahren Training*


----------



## Krabonq (28. Juni 2018)

Interessant, dass der Autor hinter "MMR" ein ganz schlimmes Spiel verlinkt:
Might & Magic Raiders immer aktuell

lol

Oder passiert das durch die PCGH KI automatisch vor Abschicken des Textes?


----------



## Shutterfly (28. Juni 2018)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Oder passiert das durch die PCGH KI automatisch vor Abschicken des Textes?



Tausche "KI" gegen "Algorithmus" und die Antwort ist ja.


----------



## Firefox83 (28. Juni 2018)

Super News! Da entsteht bei mir die Hoffnung, dass in Zukunft meine ganze PC Spielsammlung von einer KI fertig gespielt wird, da mir schlicht einfach die Zeit dafür fehlt.

Hoffe die Implementierung funktioniert auch auf der Playstation.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2018)

Ja super, selbst simple CS Bots können immer gegen menschliche Spieler gewinnen. Einfach den Bot auf 100% Headshot stellen, ohne minimale Reaktionszeit. Ein Mensch hat da absolut keine Chance.


----------



## Casurin (28. Juni 2018)

Mit derartigen einschränkungen ist es ja auch nicht schwer. Interresant wird es erst dann wenn man die SPieler alles machen lässt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2018)

Das ist eine sehr erfreuliche Entwicklung. Dann wird es in Zukunft endluch gute KIs geben und man kann sich den nervigen Multiplayer schenken!


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

Seit 180 Jahren schon trainiert? Da gab es doch noch keine Computer!


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. Juni 2018)

Das interessante ist eigentlich, dass im Bereich KI und neuronale Netze (diese Begriffe werden leider in vielen Medien synonym benutzt) vor allem die Rechenleistung ein Problem ist. 
Mit aktuellen Computern ist die Anzahl an Neuronen die man in "Echtzeit" simulieren kann doch recht stark begrenzt. Der Mensch hat ca. 90 Milliarden Neuronen und über 100 Billionen Synapsen, da braucht man schon ordentlich Speicher um das im RAM zu simulieren 

Abgesehen von der reinen Rechenleistung, ist die Lernleistung des Menschen auch immer noch ein Mysterium. Der Mensch ist ein der Lage komplexe Probleme selbstständig zu lösen und sich eigenständig zu verbessern, ohne vorher "trainiert" worden zu sein.
Man arbeitet da zwar an entsprechenden mathematischen Ansätzen, doch im Moment sind neuronale Netze deutlich langsamer im Lernen als der Mensch. 

Man trickst da medienwirksam gerne, und beschleunigt die Simulation entsprechend. So kann man am Ende behaupten, dass das Netz nur "wenige Tage" gelernt habe, obwohl man tatsächlich so viele Versuche hat durchlaufen lassen, für die man in der Realität Jahrzehnte oder mehr brauchen würde.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Das interessante ist eigentlich, dass im Bereich KI und neuronale Netze (diese Begriffe werden leider in vielen Medien synonym benutzt) vor allem die Rechenleistung ein Problem ist.
> Mit aktuellen Computern ist die Anzahl an Neuronen die man in "Echtzeit" simulieren kann doch recht stark begrenzt. Der Mensch hat ca. 90 Milliarden Neuronen und über 100 Billionen Synapsen, da braucht man schon ordentlich Speicher um das im RAM zu simulieren
> 
> Abgesehen von der reinen Rechenleistung, ist die Lernleistung des Menschen auch immer noch ein Mysterium. Der Mensch ist ein der Lage komplexe Probleme selbstständig zu lösen und sich eigenständig zu verbessern, ohne vorher "trainiert" worden zu sein.
> Man arbeitet da zwar an entsprechenden mathematischen Ansätzen, doch im Moment sind neuronale Netze deutlich langsamer im Lernen als der Mensch.


Komplexe Probleme? Was ist das? Noch nie von gehört!

Nein mal im Ernst: Ja die Vernetzungen im Gehirn sind wohl ausschlaggebend. Und wie effizient die verschaltet sind. Also Konnektivität (Parallelität) + Effizienz der Verschaltungen = hohe Intelligenz.
Angeblich arbeiten nämlich, Gehirne von intelligenteren Menschen, weniger bei der Lösung komplexer Probleme, als die Gehirne von normal intelligenten Menschen. Sie sind effizienter vernetzt und gehen automatisch den einfacheren oder kürzeren Weg.

Ich gehöre nicht dazu! Habe das nur mal gelesen!


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2018)

Die Rechenleistung ist das Eine, die Datenlage etwas ganz Anderes. Aktuelle Ansätze brauchen riesen Mengen an Trainingsdaten, die sind abhängig vom gestellten Problem kaum zu bekommen.


----------



## Gimmick (28. Juni 2018)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Das interessante ist eigentlich, dass im Bereich KI und neuronale Netze (diese Begriffe werden leider in vielen Medien synonym benutzt) vor allem die Rechenleistung ein Problem ist.
> Mit aktuellen Computern ist die Anzahl an Neuronen die man in "Echtzeit" simulieren kann doch recht stark begrenzt. Der Mensch hat ca. 90 Milliarden Neuronen und über 100 Billionen Synapsen, da braucht man schon ordentlich Speicher um das im RAM zu simulieren
> 
> Abgesehen von der reinen Rechenleistung, ist die Lernleistung des Menschen auch immer noch ein Mysterium. Der Mensch ist ein der Lage komplexe Probleme selbstständig zu lösen und sich eigenständig zu verbessern, ohne vorher "trainiert" worden zu sein.
> ...



Der Mensch trainiert seit Beginn der Entwicklung des Gehirns ohne Unterbrechung .


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2018)

Ausserhalb von Assassins Creed beinhaltet DNA keine Erfahrungswerte für die nächste Generation.


----------



## Gimmick (28. Juni 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ausserhalb von Assassins Creed beinhaltet DNA keine Erfahrungswerte für die nächste Generation.



Beginn der Entwicklung des Gehirns des Embryos.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Der Mensch trainiert seit Beginn der Entwicklung des Gehirns ohne Unterbrechung .


Das stimmt schon. Aber er kann auch komplett neue Aufgaben lösen.
Allerdings funktioniert das nicht ohne Daten/Input die er bereits gesammelt hat. Selbst wenn man die "Erfahrung" ausschließt.
Gibt es ja noch andere Wissensbereiche und Daten die im Laufe des Lebens angesammelt wurde.
Man kann nur (logisch) denken wenn man auch Daten hat auf die man zugreifen kann. Bilder, Begriffe, Zahlen etc
Und ohne Erinnerung keine Vorstellung. Keine Ideen. Das hängt alles irgendwie zusammen.
Ohne Erkenntnisse über die Vergangenheit keine Aussagen über die Zukunft. Kein planen etc


----------



## ShiftyBro (28. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr erfreuliche Entwicklung. Dann wird es in Zukunft endluch gute KIs geben und man kann sich den nervigen Multiplayer schenken!



Keine Sorge, die KI lernt dann, dich die ganze Zeit zu beleidigen und auf die Palme zu bringen um dich unkonzentriert zu machen. xD


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2018)

ShiftyBro schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, die KI lernt dann, dich die ganze Zeit zu beleidigen und auf die Palme zu bringen um dich unkonzentriert zu machen. xD


Und hoffentlich beginnt sie auch zu mogeln. Kasparow, der alte Schachweltmeister, sagte man zu KI und Intelligenz.
Erst, wenn ein Schahcomputer anfängt in ausweglosen Situationen zu mogeln, hält er Rechner für intelligent.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2018)

Schummeln können Spiele schon heute verdammt gut 
https://mobile.twitter.com/gaohmee/status/903510060197744640


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und hoffentlich beginnt sie auch zu mogeln. Kasparow, der alte Schachweltmeister, sagte man zu KI und Intelligenz.
> Erst, wenn ein Schahcomputer anfängt in ausweglosen Situationen zu mogeln, hält er Rechner für intelligent.


Und wenn er dann noch selber weiß das er bewußt mogelt.


----------



## Nuallan (28. Juni 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ausserhalb von Assassins Creed beinhaltet DNA keine Erfahrungswerte für die nächste Generation.



Instinkte sind Erfahrungswerte, und die werden sehr wohl vererbt.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Instinkte sind Erfahrungswerte, und die werden sehr wohl vererbt.


Auch im Tierreich... sogar "Baupläne" von Spinnennetzen werden in der DNA gespeichert. Finde ich immer wieder interessant. Die kleinen Spinnen können ohne es abgeguckt oder erlernt zu haben Spinnennetze bauen.

Aber ich will mal nicht zu weit vom Thema abkommen. Das meiste Wissen erlernt oder erlangt man im (eigenen) Leben, das ist unbestritten.
Charaktereigenschaften werden zum großen Teil wohl vererbt. Aber auch die Umwelt spielt da eine Rolle.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2018)

Der einfachste Weg einer Problemlösung ist doch immer die Logik oder?Auch genannt; Fantasie. Ich mag Logik sie ist so schön Bund und erst die ganzen Zitronenbäume..., Elefenten auf Zäunen... toll


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Der einfachste weg einer Problemlösung ist doch immer die Logik oder?Auch genannt; Fantasie  ich mag Logik sie ist so schön Bund und erst die ganzen Zitronenbäume..., und Elefenten auf dem Zäunen.


Im Bereich "Logik" ist meine Fantasie eher begrenzt. 
Sprachliche Logik geht ja noch bis zu einen bestimmten Level. Aber Mathematik ist nicht gerade meine Paradedisziplin.
Naja, es gibt ja noch andere Bereiche wo man kreativ sein kann.


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Juni 2018)

Rechtschreibung ist bei mir..ein Glitch^^ aber Mathematik kann ich ganz gut so 3-4 Stellen hinterm Komma schaffe ich auch gut noch bei * und / im Kopf. aber Grammatik... da Fehlt mir einfach die logik - Grammatik ist ein lernen von Wörtern. "Man" kann sie nur mit Eselbrücken oder Auswendig lernen wirklich gut beherschen. Italienisch ist da einfacher da schreibt man alles Buchstabe für Buchstabe ganz genauso wie man es spricht- dafür spricht man aber auch jeden Buchstaben genau so wie er da steht keine "ie"  kein sinnloses W , kein überflüssiges K - kein "eu" etc. nur sehr wenige Buchstaben (3? weiß grad nicht) kombinationen ändern die Aussprache Ausgenommen sind natürlich Anglizismen echte und unechte. Naja ich mag Logik sie ist schön Logisch und einfach deshalb ist gängige Mathematik auch stinke einfach. Aber irgendwann kommt der Punkt in Mathe da ist Kreativität gefragt^^
Aso das ist vorbei am Thema..ähm..ähm.. Computer wissen das übriegens auch nur Auswendig!!


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

Ich möchte mal gerne wissen wie ein Schachprogramm funktioniert. Ich glaube die "wahre Kunst" ist dabei das die KI mehr Züge im vorraus berechnen kann als ein Mensch. Rein rechnerisch ist ein Computer dem Menschen ja haushoch überlegen. Sogar jeder Taschenrechner.  Beim Schach sollte man kreativ sein (Möglichkeiten sehen) und viele Züge im vorraus denken können. Ich weiß nicht wieviel Kasparow sich vorstellen konnte, aber das war schon ne Menge. Er hatte glaube ich auch paarmal gegen Schachprogramme gewonnen, aber wurde später wieder geschlagen.


----------



## projectneo (29. Juni 2018)

Sicherlich interessant das Ganze und es zeigt dennoch, dass die Maschinen noch nicht dem Menschen überlgen sind. Die Rechenleistung ist vielleicht nicht das Problem, aber Erfassen, interpretieren und schlussendlich setzt die vom Menschen geschaffenen Software auch Grenzen. Hier hat man ja quasi auch mit Regeln gespielt, die eben klar auf den Test zugeschnitten waren.


----------



## empy (29. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja super, selbst simple CS Bots können immer gegen menschliche Spieler gewinnen. Einfach den Bot auf 100% Headshot stellen, ohne minimale Reaktionszeit. Ein Mensch hat da absolut keine Chance.



Das mag sein. Am beeindruckendsten wäre halt ein Bot, der als Input das Bild und den Ton bekommt und daraus halt Eingaben generieren muss. Zu den Bedingungen stumpf per Trial-and-Error zu lernen ist vermutlich utopisch. So viele Sachen fehlen dem Bot, die wir als gegeben hinnehmen. Wir kennen das Ziel, wissen, was "laufen" und "springen" ist, wissen, was Waffen sind, was Gegner sind. Bis da mal einer zufällig die Bombe legt und eine Runde gewinnt, so das man der Terror-KI sagen kann "das war gut, mehr davon" vergehen vermutlich Äonen. Und erst dann werden die CTs anfangen zu lernen, wie sie das Bombelegen verhindern. Eigentlich schon abgefahren, was eigentlich der größte Noob schon alles draufhat.


----------



## Krabonq (29. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja super, selbst simple CS Bots können immer gegen menschliche Spieler gewinnen. Einfach den Bot auf 100% Headshot stellen, ohne minimale Reaktionszeit. Ein Mensch hat da absolut keine Chance.



Ego-Shooter Bots haben nichts mit der KI hier zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

Ich habe eben Hummeln beobachtet. Die sind noch "intelligenter" als jeden Maschine. Sind handeln in gewisser Weise autonom und können sich in einer komplexen Umgebung orientieren. Von den motorischen Leistungen mal abgesehen.
Logik beherrschen sie nicht. Aber was sie paralell leisten ist mehr als die beste K.I.

Edit: Sie beherrschen zumindest "bewußt" keine Logik. Weil das was sie tun schon logisch ist. Naja, ihr wisst was ich meine!


----------



## empy (29. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Sie beherrschen zumindest "bewußt" keine Logik. Weil das was sie tun schon logisch ist. Naja, ihr wisst was ich meine!



Sie beherrschen bewusst keine Logik, sonst könnten sie doch gar nicht fliegen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

empy schrieb:


> Sie beherrschen bewusst keine Logik, sonst könnten sie doch gar nicht fliegen.


Aber das fliegen selber ist ein logischer Vorgang. Er basiert auf unsere Naturgesetze. Die sind logisch!
Sie machen also unbewußt logische Sachen.


----------



## RtZk (29. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr erfreuliche Entwicklung. Dann wird es in Zukunft endluch gute KIs geben und man kann sich den nervigen Multiplayer schenken!



Es gibt schon lange KI's die dich in allen Spielen problemlos schlagen, die Kunst ist eher die KI langsam genug zu machen, aber nicht zu langsam, so dass der Spieler noch eine Herausforderung hat, aber nicht frustriert aufhört zu Spielen, da die KI schlicht absolut "unbesiegbar" ist.
Diese 180 Jahre sind auch Blödsinn, denn er hat eben nur ein paar Tage trainiert, er kann nur eben deutlich schneller trainieren als ein Mensch.


----------



## empy (29. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber das fliegen selber ist ein logischer Vorgang. Er basiert auf unsere Naturgesetze. Die sind logisch!
> Sie machen also unbewußt logische Sachen.



War es nicht so, dass Wissenschaftler lange nicht dahintergekommen sind, wie die überhaupt fliegen können? War zumindest so eine Urban-Legend, dass Hummeln eigentlich gar nicht fliegen können dürften.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2018)

empy schrieb:


> War es nicht so, dass Wissenschaftler lange nicht dahintergekommen sind, wie die überhaupt fliegen können? War zumindest so eine Urban-Legend, dass Hummeln eigentlich gar nicht fliegen können dürften.


Hummeln können nicht fliegen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2018)

Stimmt. Die tun nur so!


----------

